

Ask HN: Anyone had a manager with a sales background run a technical department? - foxtrot

My company has just taken a nose dive due to employing a sales manager as the new COO, and he fails to understand that the technical department is what keeps the company running and without us the company would fall over. His focus is on the sales department and he is making massive changes to our shift pattern without understanding why it is the way it currently is, it basically equals 30% more hours being worked for no extra money. This is to allow more staff in during the day to develop new products to be sold.<p>Anyone else suffer at the hands of a COO that appears incapable of understanding the technical side of a business?
======
hga
Certainly, several times and _always_ ultimately disastrous, but besides
commiserating with you in your misery what are you trying to accomplish with
this posting?

Your only two options are appeal above his head (in my experience that _never_
works) or find another place to work.

~~~
foxtrot
venting.. just venting. now thats done finding a new job.

~~~
hga
Then I wish you luck, but urge you not to be too desperate, it's all too easy
to jump from the frying pan into the fire in situations like this.

